# Changes to MT Ad Rates.



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 8, 2006)

We've received a number of inquiries concerning CPM based advertising. For those unfamiliar with the CPM system, it's basically a cost per 1,000 displays. So, if the CPM rate is $10, and we display your banner 100,000 times, it costs you $1,000. (100,000/1000 = 100 * $10 = $1,000)

MartialTalk does not do CPM based advertising, preferring to do a flat-rate system. It has been our experience that a flat rate system gives our clients more "bang for their buck".

For example, if we charge by CPM, your ad stops running when your prepaid impressions are used up. Under our flat rate system, no matter how busy we get, your ad continues to be served maximizing your exposure.

Recently, we completed a study of other web sites and periodicals and their rates in comparison to ours. We found their rates to range from $5-30 CPM. By comparison, MT's rate for a forum sponsorship is only $0.50 CPM.  Yes, that's 50 cents! If you want to target 60,000 sets of eyeballs, you can spend quite alot. Some sites charge over $1,200 for that ad. Here, you get that much exposure, for only $30 a month. A leading martial arts magazine charges over $100 for a 1/12th page classified ad that is seen by maybe 5,000 people. For a mere $30, your ad here is seen at least 60,000 times!

As a result, we have modified the way we display our advertisement rates, as well as modified our rate card. We now will show you the approximate cost in CPM, as well as an estimated exposure number.

We now offer quarterly, half-year and annual Forum Sponsorships. Sponsors receive a 10% discount when paying annually.

Rates as of this posting (2-9-06) are as follow:
*Premium Sponsor* (Top Right)
CPM $0.30
Estimated Views: 1,200,000
Per Month: $360
Annual: $3,888
* Currently sold out for next 3 months.

*Footer Banner:*
CPM $0.20
Estimated Views: 1,200,000
Per Month: $240
Annual: $2,592

*Forum Sponsor:*
CPM $0.50
Estimated Views: 60,000
Per Month: $30 (Only available quarterly, half-year or annually)
Annual: $324 (includes 10% discount)

You can find more information at http://silverstarsites.net/scn/

These changes are for new clients only.

Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions or to place an ad.

Thank you Very Much!

:asian:


----------

